# Training Journal Software



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I got made fun of last week for my spreadsheet! 

Here is one I have heard of for agility: http://agilityjot.com/


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been using spreadsheets in googledocs It's nice because I can access it from other computers, easily share with training friends, and compile all sorts of averages and numbers.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

there has to be an app for that!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> there has to be an app for that!


Man, somebody needs to get on that one!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> there has to be an app for that!


Heck, I would go out and buy an iphone if it could track my trials!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I am being stupid... track what? I have the J & J dog book that tracks scores,judges and placements? Helen Smith has a year end stats book that lists everything you wanted to know about your scores and averages and all the golden in the US showing..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> there has to be an app for that!


I have said this time and time again!!!! I have my phone at trials it would be so easy right there and then to go in and plug in placements, course times, scores, points whatever... 

Of course we would need one for agility, field, obedience, rally, flyball... 

I found a good database for agility I have it on my puter at home... I have yet to use it because I would really need to go back and put in past stuff. Room for courses though if I remember correctly.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Okay I am being stupid... track what? I have the J & J dog book that tracks scores,judges and placements? Helen Smith has a year end stats book that lists everything you wanted to know about your scores and averages and all the golden in the US showing..


I use a spreadsheet for agility, I used to track multiple venues (AKC, NADAC, CPE), but now we are just down to AKC. I track title legs, Double-Qs, MACH points, placements, double-placements, yards per second, avg yards per second. I also have who the judge was, who was holding the trial, what the marks were for if it was not a qualifying run… I am sure this could all be done in a book, but I like the ability to quickly add up points for certain periods of time, like to see where you are for qualifying for the National. Plus I have different sheets in the same document for each dog and formally each venue.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I use a spreadsheet for agility, I used to track multiple venues (AKC, NADAC, CPE), but now we are just down to AKC. I track title legs, Double-Qs, MACH points, placements, double-placements, yards per second, avg yards per second. I also have who the judge was, who was holding the trial, what the marks were for if it was not a qualifying run… I am sure this could all be done in a book, but I like the ability to quickly add up points for certain periods of time, like to see where you are for qualifying for the National. Plus I have different sheets in the same document for each dog and formally each venue.


I also use a spreadsheet - a worksheet for each dog with subsections for activity and venues - it tracks legs, scores, yardage, judges, clubs etc. I have a worksheet for my opinions on judges (who not to show under or who to show under - for instance there are judges in the Northeast who seem to design courses for little or medium dogs whose courses I consider unsafe for larger and older dogs so they go under the no-show list).

I have a worksheet for each year for entry dates, show dates, locations etc again with notes and potential conflicts color coded. This worksheet also lists other activities like vet appts, clinics, workshops etc. 

Not ideal but it does work - I actually am a system designer and developer, but just can't wrap my head around how I'd best like software to function if I was to write some - have to spend some time thinking about it but I'd rather be doing other things LOL


----------

